# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Column voeten en houding: Bekkeninstabiliteit

## peteroomens

*WAT VERSTAAN WE ONDER BEKKENINSTABILITEIT?*


Een veel gestelde vraag! De laatste jaren hoor je steeds meer over bekkeninstabiliteit. Wat is dit nu precies? In het kort komt het er op neer dat de bekkengewrichten bij de vrouw beweeglijker zijn dan bij de man. Op zich niet zo vreemd, zwangerschap en geboorte vragen hierom. Het is daarbij van belang dat het bekken geen stugge ring blijft, maar enigszins meegeeft. 
Het bekken bestaat uit de twee heupbeenderen die aan de voorzijde het schaamgewricht (symphysis) en aan de achterzijde met het ertussen gelegen heiligbeen de z.g. sacro-iliacaal gewrichten (s.i.) vormen. Op het heiligbeen steunt de wervelkolom (ruggengraat). De verbinding tussen romp en benen behoort daarbij stevig te zijn. Wanneer dit niet zo is, wordt het skelet als geheel minder stabiel.
De beweeglijkheid bestaat er nu uit dat alle drie de gewrichten met kraakbeen bekleed zijn. Bij de vrouw wordt dit kraakbeen hormonaal weker tegen de bevalling zodat er meer doorgang ontstaat. Daar het bekken toch stabiel moet blijven, betekent dit een extra belasting voor de spieren en banden die deze gewrichten overspannen. Zoals de bil- en heupspieren (de abductoren) en de spieren die vanaf de knie aan de binnenzijde van het bovenbeen naar de lies lopen (de adductoren). Stevige druk op deze plaatsen wordt vaak als pijn ervaren. Vaak deed ik de volgende test: ik liet haar met gestrekte benen op de rug op de onderzoeksbank plaatsnemen en haar een voor een de benen langzaam, gestrekt omhoog brengen. Vervolgens liet ik deze test herhalen terwijl ik de beide heuphelften handmatig stevig tegen elkaar drukte. Bijna altijd ging dat lichter. In de praktijk kun je stellen dat er twee soorten bekkeninstabiliteit bestaan:

-	de *peripartum* instabiliteit. Deze klacht kan soms zeer ernstige vormen aannemen. Vrouwen kunnen hierbij zelfs (tijdelijk) (gedeeltelijk) invalide geraken en veel pijn lijden, zowel in de rug als in de liezen en ter hoogte van de symphysis (het schaamgewricht)
-	de *fysiologische* of natuurlijke instabiliteit die iedere vrouw heeft vanaf het moment dat zij begint te menstrueren. De mate waarin is per individu verschillend.

Bij de peripartum instabiliteit is altijd hulp van een arts noodzakelijk. Deze kan vervolgens weer doorverwijzen naar een gespecialiseerd therapeut of naar een trainingcentrum zoals bij voorbeeld het Spine & Joint Centrum in Rotterdam of een van de O C As.
Een e-mail naar kan ook tot de gewenste informatie leiden.

De fysiologische of natuurlijke bekkeninstabiliteit kwam ik in mijn praktijk veel tegen. Deze vrouwen komen met klachten als rugpijn, pijn ter hoogte van de heupbeenderen, de buitenzijde van het bovenbeen en het aan de achterzijde gelegen heiligbeen, knieklachten, buikklachten en liesklachten.
Deze klachten zijn vaak goed te verhelpen met een aangepast oefenprogramma m.b.t. de schuine buikspieren, de dwarse buikspier en de bekkenbodemspieren.
Bovendien heb ik het stabiliserend denken geïntroduceerd: hoe te gaan zitten, hoe op te staan, hoe in en uit de auto te stappen, hoe te bukken en tillen. 

Waarom hoor je er nu meer over? Vroeger waren vrouwen fysiek zwaarder belast; zwaar huishoudelijk werk bij vaak grote gezinnen, (mee)werken op het land. Lage rugklachten ten tijde van de menstruatie werd toen nog niet zo genoemd. Ook de anticonceptiepil bestond nog niet.
Wat mij tot slot in het bijzonder is opgevallen is dat de fysiologische of normale instabiliteit OOK voorkwam bij vrouwen in de overgang. Blijkbaar heeft ook die wijziging in de hormoonhuishouding consequenties m.b.t. de stabiliteit van het bekken.

----------


## Nora

Gelukkig heb ik hier geen last van gehad, maar een collega van mij wel. Ze kon daardoor niet lang zitten. Tijdens vergaderingen ging ze dan ook om de 10 minuten even staan.

----------

